# Botentaal



## ThomasK

Ik dacht eraan: wij verwijzen zeer geregeld naar delen van boten, of gebruiken die met boten te maken hebben, lijkt mij. Ik dacht aan :
- _afstevenen op, het steven wenden
- de spuigaten uit lopen
- het roer wenden, aan het roer
- in het kielzog/ zog van
- op de valreep _

Zeiltaal neem ik even apart, omdat het dan gaat over wind vooral: 
+ de loef afsteken, 
+ het gaat iemand voor de wind
+ wind tegen hebben (?)

Vinden jullie er nog ? En vooral ook: kennen jullie een boek waarin woorden gesorteerd worden op basis van hun achtergrond (paarden, boten, stenen, ...) ?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Thomas

- Het roer in handen nemen
- Hij/zij is een boegbeeld
- Alle hens aan dek 
- Iemand in zijn vaarwater zitten 
- Uit de boot vallen 
- De boot missen
- Die is roerloos
- Het zeil strijken 
- De beste stuurlui staan aan wal

Groetjes Herman


----------



## ThomasK

NewtonCircus said:


> Dag Thomas
> 
> - Het roer in handen nemen
> - (Hij/zij is) een boegbeeld
> - Alle hens aan dek
> - in iemands vaarwater zitten
> - Uit de boot vallen
> - De boot missen
> - De beste stuurlui staan aan wal
> 
> - Het zeil strijken
> Groetjes Herman


Dat zijn prima bijdragen, Herman, hartelijk dank ! 

Ik heb de zeilterm even apart gezet, en inzake _roerloos _: ik zou het eerder als een vorm van bewegen beschouwen, niet specifiek voor boten (ik ben relatief zeker dat roeren het oude, algemene verbum is voor bewegen)...


----------



## Lopes

De wind van voren krijgen, iemand de wind uit de zeilen halen (oid), een oogje in het zeil houden.

Woorden als kielhalen, stranden, muiten worden ook in andere contexten gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, aan kielhalen had ik ook even gedacht, maar toch getwijfeld: gebruiken wij dat nog ? 

Ik dacht plots nog: _alle hens aan dek, beste stuurlui staan aan wal_, ...


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Juist, aan kielhalen had ik ook even gedacht, maar toch getwijfeld: gebruiken wij dat nog ?
> 
> Ik dacht plots nog: _alle hens aan dek, beste stuurlui staan aan wal_, ...



Dacht je dat toevallig nadat NewtonCircus die ook al noemde? 


Kielhalen wordt misschien niet zo vaak gebruikt, maar ik dacht dat het nog de betekenis heeft van 'afmaken', ook buiten een boot-context. Als je op Google gekielhaald zoekt zie je dat het nog wel wordt gebruikt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

- Tussen wal en schip vallen
- Roeien met de riemen die je hebt
- Bakzeil halen
- Overstag gaan
- Een zinkend schip (verlaten)


----------



## petoe

iets over een andere boeg gooien, veel werk voor de boeg hebben, het roer omgooien, opgescheept zijn met iets/iemand


----------



## ThomasK

AllegroModerato said:


> - Tussen wal en schip vallen
> - Roeien met de riemen die je hebt
> - De muizen verlaten het zinkende schip
> 
> - Bakzeil halen
> - Overstag gaan



Scusi, Signor Lopes, ik vergeet soms dingen, had ze anders wel gelezen ;-(. Intussen zie ik ook nog wat andere kernwoorden opduiken na wal, boeg, steven, roer, kiel, valreep, en zo tothiertoe: _*'(over-)stag', schip *_(of course)/ _*schepen, riemen *_(en _*roeien*_). 

Ik kan misschien nog eens een afbeelding van een schip bekijken. Dat doet mij gelijk denken: anker _(*verankeren*), _mast_, _eventueel ook *vlag *_*(de - dekt de lading), *_het ruim _(...)- _en uiteraard is er _*ballast, *_de naakte last, zo lijkt het! Ik weet niet of dat jullie nog inspiratie geeft inzake woorden (verba/ nomina, eerder nog dan zegswijzen, maar die mogen nog wel!


----------



## ThomasK

Ook nog gedacht - door al die crisismetaforen - aan _*averij oplopen, slagzij maken, zwalpen*, _en verder aan _*praaien* of *enteren*, _maar die laatste lees ik niet meer, alleen nog de actoren, _de *piraten *_komen nog ter sprake_... _Misschien ook nog _*de dieperik ingaan *_(hebben wij daarvoor nog een ander woord ?)


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

_van wal steken, onder zeil gaan, voor pampus liggen_. 
Ik moet toegeven dat die laatste meer met Amsterdam en de scheepvaart te maken heeft dan met eens schip an sich. En als ik dan toch een uitstapje maak: _zwalken _komt toch ook van de scheepvaart, toch?


----------



## ThomasK

INtussen ook nog gevonden : *gehavend*...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb alles zowat samengebracht per scheepsonderdeel en zo, en ik kan eventueel even nog deze selectie vermelden, waarbij het gaat om wat mensen op een schip doen of wat hen overkomt: 

[QUOTE]- stranden, 
- zwalpen, zwalken
- anker (verankeren, voor anker gaan), 
- loodsen naar 
- op koers zijn
- op kruissnelheid 
- uit koers raken, 
- voor Pampus liggen 

[/QUOTE]

Iemand die mijn lijst wil, kan die gerust krijgen. Stuur een PM.


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, de zeiltaal nog even apart. Als ik de lijst volledig wil krijgen, dan kijk ik natuurlijk naar 'zeil' in het woordenboek, maar het gaat om de courantste... 



> + de *loef *afsteken,
> + het gaat iemand voor de *wind*
> + over*stag* gaan
> + bakzeil halen
> + Het zeil strijken
> + De wind van voren krijgen,  tegen de wind in varen, wind tegen hebben (?)
> + iemand de wind uit de zeilen halen (oid),
> + een oogje in het zeil houden
> + bakzeil halen
> + onder zeil gaan
> + Het zeil strijken
> + ergens verzeild raken
> + er is geen land mee te bezeilen


----------



## Beninjam

"aan lagere wal (ge)raken" 
"tegenwind krijgen/hebben"


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, op stapel staan. Die schaapjes hebben we niet op de wal; dus zullen we die hier maar niet vermelden...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind toevallig nog: _in het huwelijksbootje stappen. _En ook nog:_ schipperen_!Opvallend:daarnaast het Duitse equivalent 'In den Ehehafen einlaufen' [in de huwelijkshaven binnenlopen]! Opvallend voor mij hoe in de ene uitdrukking het samen op reis gaan, op avontuur gaan misschien, benadrukt worden, en in het andere de stabiliteit... (Wil ik direct op All Languages gaan onderzoeken)


----------



## ThomasK

_Op de klippen lopen_ stond er ook nog niet in, ook niet _averij oplopen, een wrak, afstevenen, alle hens aan dek_.

(H_et kraaiennest_ hoort er ook bij, maar komt niet zo vaak meer voor, denk ik. Ook nog: verstekeling. Maar die gebruiken we niet metaforisch, lijkt mij, dus horen ze niet in deze reeks thuis...)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht plots aan termen die te maken hebben met bewegingen van het schip... Ik verwijs alleen naar de basistermen; de meesten van jullie kennen de uitdrukkingen wel (eventueel geven we ze nog):  


> stroming, zog, boeggolven, geen schot, stroomopwaarts, meedeinen, verzanden …


----------



## Timidinho

Hier staat een hele lijst. :O
http://www.debinnenvaart.nl/binnenvaarttaal/lijsten/spreekwoorden.html


----------



## ThomasK

Waw, heel mooi cadeau, maar dat kon ik niet weten, hé! Ken je nog zulke thematische lijsten? Ze zijn wel niet zo overzichtelijk (door al die uitleg), maar zeker indrukwekkend! Dank!  --- Tot mijn verbazing staat er niks met 'zog' in, 'deinen' al evenmin. Ik denk dus echt niet louter aan zegswijzen, maar ook aan uitdrukkingen die eigenlijk wel met schepen te maken hebben...


----------



## Timidinho

Ik zag wel iets over kielzog staan volgens mij.

Lijst was toevallig eerste hit toen ik googelde op 'boot' + 'uitdrukking', dus ken zelf geen (andere) thematische lijsten.


----------



## ThomasK

Aaaarrrrrrhhhh, zo simpel kan het dus zijn... ;-)


----------

